# Tengwar



## Loriena (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't think anyone else has bothered to translate the Tengwar on The Silmarillion title page, but this is what it says:
The tale of the first age when Morgoth dwelt in Middle-earth and the elves made war open(upon?) for the recover of the silmarils to ? are appended the downfall of Numenor and the history of the rings of power and the third age ? ? ? tale came to ? end.
Unfortunately, I couldn't make out all the words because it wasn't written very well and there are so many different symbols for vowels.


----------



## tasar (Mar 9, 2002)

You are not the only one. Unfortunately I didn't find out any more than you did.


----------



## BelDain (Mar 27, 2002)

"The tales of the first age when Morgoth dwelt in middle earth and the elves made war upon him for the recovery of the silmarils.
To which are appended the downfall of Numemor and the history of the rings of power and the third age in which these tales come to their end."




> _Originally posted by Loriena _
> *I don't think anyone else has bothered to translate the Tengwar on The Silmarillion title page, but this is what it says:
> The tale of the first age when Morgoth dwelt in Middle-earth and the elves made war open(upon?) for the recover of the silmarils to ? are appended the downfall of Numenor and the history of the rings of power and the third age ? ? ? tale came to ? end.
> Unfortunately, I couldn't make out all the words because it wasn't written very well and there are so many different symbols for vowels. *


----------



## Zale (Apr 15, 2002)

My copy doesn't have any Tengwar inscriptions on it! Or any kind of inscription whatsoever, thinking about it!


----------



## EverEve (Apr 15, 2002)

can some one please help me, cuz I still don't understand Tengwar *blushes*


----------



## BelDain (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EverEve _
> *can some one please help me, cuz I still don't understand Tengwar *blushes* *



Pretty much just read Appendix E in Return of the King.
You can also go to http://hem.passagen.se/mansb/at/.


----------



## Eldanor (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EverEve _
> *can some one please help me, cuz I still don't understand Tengwar *blushes* *



Do you mean the tethar, right?

They're used to represent vowels, mostly in Quenya writing, in which the tetha goes over the preceding consonant letter. In quenya the A is represented by three dots, the E is something like a ´, the I is a single dot (or sometimes the E is the dot and the I is the ´), the O is something like a curl or a hook curved to the right ant the U is the same, but curved to the left.
In Sindarin there are some vocalic letters instead of these blushes. You can see them in the inscription of Moria's gate, as Tolkien says on Appendix E.

(I'm not entirely sure of this, that's what I think, and what I understood of the Appendix E and some other sources)


----------



## tasar (Apr 20, 2002)

The Sindarin can also be written with these tehtas. But when written in the Beleriand way, there is a letter for each vocal.


----------



## Halasían (Oct 25, 2013)

BelDain said:


> Pretty much just read Appendix E in Return of the King.
> You can also go to http://hem.passagen.se/mansb/at/.



A wonderful site you provided. The link has changed though.

*Amanye Tenceli*


----------

